
Windows 10 Is Only Making Windows Fragmentation Worse - snazz
https://www.howtogeek.com/400961/windows-10-is-only-making-windows-fragmentation-worse/
======
makecheck
Maybe part of it is updates that are just failing to finish.

I have a PC that’s been “updating” to version 1709 forever. Its progress-
tracking is abysmally primitive (one spinning indicator for an entire OS
update; this is useless for any length of time, much less when spinning for
literally _days_ ). Occasionally it reboots to “install Windows updates”.
Returns to the same point though, spinning, hoping to install 1709 yet again.

And I don’t care because I don’t use Windows 10 by choice. Still, I don’t know
how they could tell if half their customers were just never _able_ to update.

